# Баян Орфей



## shilka (12 Фев 2011)

Пишите те кто знают об этом баяне хоть что-нибудь. Звучание и т. д. P. S. баян обсуждаем пятирядный. Заранее благодарен!


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2011)

Ужасный Баян!Не советую...на досуге был у меня в продаже за 5 т.р...Но по мне и бесплатно не нужен!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Фев 2011)

Согласен ! Полная дрянь ! Был такой на работе -голоса запели через полгода,левая стучит как печатная машинка. Рядом Рубины стояли(которые далеко не шедевр)-у них такого не наблюдалось.Откажитесь от покупки,любой занюханный Этюд будет лучше,а еще лучше терка Тульский.Вы ,конечно понимаете,что я говорю о баянах низшей ценовой категории.


----------

